# Pics of more of the collection



## ABTOMAT (Aug 9, 2004)

Updated photo of my decent flashlights. Most are purely collection--I only use the 6D Mag, 3D Lux III Mag, and the small lithium lights. I have a few others, mainly stuff not worth mentioning.


----------



## Larry1582 (Aug 9, 2004)

You got your 12C Kel-lite. Cool! Now there are two of us here that have one. Looks like someone put a night stick rubber on it so that it could be carried in a belt ring.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi ABTOMAT,
Very nice collection! How would you like to add a Brand-New-in-the-Box 4 D-cell Bianchi B-Lite to it? Just go to http://www.kyimports.com , click on "Accessories", click on "Flashlights", and look at the bottom of the page. I purchased one of these lights about 3 weeks ago and just ordered 3 more. It looks sort of like the one 4th from the left in your photo, but the head is a little smaller and the pushbutton switch is in the head, not on the barrel. The body tube is the same thickness as an older B-Lite I have. The light is fixed-focus; is this how all B-Lites are? The light come in a neat display box and has all the paperwork. A great deal for $13! I am not affiliated with KY Imports. I just did a Google search for "Bianchi flashlight" and they appeared. 
Regards,
Kirk


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 11, 2004)

I saw the KY Imports page a while back, and turned another fellow here onto it. Apparently they're the Super B-Lite, made right before production stopped in the early '80s. I've been thinking about getting one. Maybe next time I sell some lights I'll buy one.

All were fixed-focus.


----------



## Roy (Aug 12, 2004)

Please re-size your pic to something less than 800 pixels wide so your pic does not run off the edge of the screen.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 20, 2004)

Must...resist...too...many...flashlights


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Sep 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ABTOMAT said:*
Must...resist...too...many...flashlights





[/ QUOTE ]

nah........... just too many maglites! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

(i know, i know, not all of those are maglites) what are those though? kel-lites and brinkmanns too?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 20, 2004)

There's one stock Mag-Lite, one stock Mini-Mag, one LED Mag(blue), and one Magcharger.

The rest are Kels, Bianchis, Pro-Lites, Streamlights, a few Surefires, and another oddball or two.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 6, 2005)

Can't take it any more. Need help. Professional help.


----------

